# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çfarë birrë preferoni?

## ChuChu

po lexoja nji artikull for shnetin sot dhe pashe qe birra ju beka mire per gjithe trupin biles me mire se vera dhe njerezit qe pin vere tashi jane merzit dhe jane bo xheloza keshtu qe pini birre por mos u deheni sidomos alvi 1 birre a day no 6packs ok .oh po meqe keta te forumit ketu jane i cike si shume te rrepte per temat po fus i recipe:si te bejme birre marrim i cike maja birre marrim dhe i cike alkohol i fusim ne nje shishe kaq di une po dini me shume plotesojeni ju lutem

----------


## Letersia 76

Fantastike fare cfare birre na rekomandon ti e stella......nice fare eshte.....

shendet........ :shkelje syri:

----------


## alvi

Masi fut mojen e birres ne shishe me alkol, nga ai i instrumentave, i fut i te tunme te forte dhe ja ku bone birre.
Per u qe doni ta provoni shpejt e shpejt, hani i kac maja birre, majeni ne goje, pini i cik alkol ene boni gargare.
Per ju qe jeni me suar tju ushqejne, merrni te dashuren, futini i cik maje birre dhe alkool ke gjoseni, mulljani komet dhe veni makarenen e lejeni ta suni tumen dhe pastaj pijeni.  Po e desheet te ftofet, futni kai kallup aklli ke gjoseni dhe pijeni te ftofet.
Pinkie, shpresoj se e kam plotesuar receten.

----------


## ChuChu

O Alvo mire e ke ti o vlla, po une as shqip nuk te kuptoj dot ty. O letersi, birra me e mire eshte ajo me ngjyre te erret, po vetem nje gote ne dite jo me shume.

----------


## alvi

JO mi Pinkieo, se na flliqe.  Tashi do me duket vetja sikur folkam si cecen.
Hajt mo u pa puna si zemergjon qi jom, me thuj ca s'kishe morr vesh ti se ta shpjegoj una me shqipe letrare tyve.lol

----------


## olsen

carlsberg eshte birra me e mire ne bote !!

----------


## devis

Une per here te pare provova PSHORR bire-prodhim gjerman dhe jo vetem qe me nxori mallin e birres se shqiperise,por ishte nje mrekulli.Te vinte keq ta pije,sepse lezetonte edhe gojen.

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Kaq  poshte  me  birre  qe  ste  gacmon  fare  frenat  e  trurit. :buzeqeshje: ))))



Meerrrni  ndonje  gote  raki  apo  me  sholl  me  se  do  e  pini   edhe  andej  nga  bregu  detit  me  gjeni   :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## kolombi

Na bej hesapin mire
sa birra kemi pire
Hanxheshe ,hanxhiu te rrofte na mbush dhe nga nje gote.

----------


## HootieX

viva birra tirana....ja ku e keni birren qe ju ben me mire

----------


## Klevis2000

pastaj kujdes se loboratorit te trupit(melcise) i ben dem alkoli megjithese ka shume pak dobi por demi i tij eshte me i madh do kish deshire tiu bija demet e alkolit ne pergjithesi por ..... .pini birra pa alkol

----------


## drague

kot per kuriozitet cfare birre ju pelqen?un kam provuar shum lloj birrash(ceke,italiane,hollandeze,meksikane.etj)po si birra gjermane nuk ka.birrat qe shiten ne shqiperi jan si leng frutash.

----------


## ooooo

lager, jo pils

----------


## drague

un preferoj pils.könig pilsner

----------


## juliana_86

Birra Tirana  :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Birra Tirana


vetem ajo eshte e mir ne shqiperi

----------


## juliana_86

> vetem ajo eshte e mir ne shqiperi


E di, prandaj e thashe  :buzeqeshje: 

Ndersa ktu ku rri une me pelqen: BECK`S & Budweiser.

----------


## pellumbi

corona.................................... dhe Birra Korca eshe e mire................ por jo e zeza,,,,,,

----------


## Endless

Korona me duket shume birre femerore.

Preferoje Cheke dhe Amstel(keshtu me pelqen :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

drer dhe korona

----------

